# /etc/group

## kesha

на компе был только root

после завершения установки и настройки пости всех приложений

завел пользователя. VASYA 

в etc/group завел группу

VASYA::9999:VASYA

для записи CD постали себя в

cdrom::19:VASYA

для сбора portage

portage::250:portage,VASYA

на всякий случай прописал себя 

root::0:root,VASYA

для пользования команды su

wheel::10:root,VASYA

теперь вопрос.

из под VASYA не работает reboot poweroff 

а главное mount

пробовал себя прописать в 

группе usb

группе sys

 это решается как-то по другому?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> на компе был только root
> 
> после завершения установки и настройки пости всех приложений
> 
> завел пользователя. VASYA 
> ...

 

Каким образом себя прописывал и почему ID равен 9999?

----------

## kesha

делал всё обыкновенно.

useradd VASYA

появилась группа 

/etc/group

users::100:games,VASYA

это определяется настройкой в

/etc/default/useradd

сам завел группу и прописал себя, где надо

VASYA::9999:VASYA

думаешь я чё не правильно делал ??

сомневаюсь

компутер мой, захотел группу Зайчики, сделал.

захотел ID 757 сделал.

тут где-то в другом косяк лежит!

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> делал всё обыкновенно.
> 
> useradd VASYA
> 
> появилась группа 
> ...

 

Попробуй использовать стандартные средства:

useradd (ключи -g и -G), gpasswd

----------

## kesha

не 

пожалуйста посмотри

в /etc/group

где у тебя твой пользователь прописан.

скинь плиз

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> не 
> 
> пожалуйста посмотри
> 
> в /etc/group
> ...

 

У меня мой пользователь изначально прописывался в группу "wheel", затем был еще добавлен в "audio".

Поэтому это у меня выглядит так (сейчас некоторые удивяться, что ЗеленыйДракон им давно знаком под другим ником  :Very Happy: ):

```

# cat /etc/group

.....

wheel::10:root

.....

audio::18:yumi

.....

 # groups yumi

audio wheel
```

----------

## mitya-ncc

у меня так.

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /etc/group | grep mitya
> 
> wheel:x:10:root,mitya
> 
> audio:x:18:mitya
> ...

 

ЗеленыйДракон значит теперь ?   :Very Happy:   Понятно   :Wink: 

----------

## kesha

у меня тоже в /etc/group

вместо VASYA thuman прописано

----------

## kesha

прописал своего пользователя во всех группах

всеравно при reboot

пишет only superuser must reboot

тут гдето в другом месте надо смотреть!

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> прописал своего пользователя во всех группах
> 
> всеравно при reboot
> 
> пишет only superuser must reboot
> ...

 

Посмотри права на /sbin/reboot - это ссылка, у меня там все разрешено для всех, а вот на /sbin/halt 

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4   5 08:37 reboot -> halt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9848   5 08:37 halt
```

----------

## kesha

да всё так же как у тебя.

может вот в чем.

создал пользователя adduser VASYA

заглянул в /etc/passwd

пользователь появился.

пошел в /etc/group

прописал руками группу и поместил туда своего пользователя.

создал ему домошний каталог

больше ведб нигде ни надо ничего прописывать?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kesha wrote:*   

> да всё так же как у тебя.
> 
> может вот в чем.
> 
> создал пользователя adduser VASYA
> ...

 

Я делал бы так, если нужна группа с именем пользователя:

```

# groupadd -g 505 VASYA

# useradd -g VASYA -m VASYA
```

----------

## ABVGD

 *kesha wrote:*   

> прописал своего пользователя во всех группах
> 
> всеравно при reboot
> 
> пишет only superuser must reboot
> ...

 

Может вариант с sudo устроит?

----------

## kesha

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Я делал бы так, если нужна группа с именем пользователя:
> 
> ```
> 
> # groupadd -g 505 VASYA
> ...

 

такая маза тоже не прокатила

 *ABVGD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Может вариант с sudo устроит?

 

наверное придется, больше ничего не остается, если уж дистрибуты гиганты на ней седят, просто хотелось без постороних пакетов, да и sudo никогда не настраивал и не пользовался

----------

## ABVGD

Ничего сложного в настройке нет. Ставишь sudo (emerge sudo) и правишь /etc/sudoers. Файл содержит понятные примеры.

----------

## mitya-ncc

Сделай файл /etc/shutdown.allow

Подробности найдёшь в man shutdown, не зря ведь маны пишут.  :Cool: 

----------

## kesha

создал фаил /etc/shutdown.allow

прописал туда своего пользователя.

теперь пользователю разрешили жать на

Ctrl+Alt+Del

и машина перезагружается

но этот файлик не дает право запускать poweroff и reboot

----------

## kesha

вопчем так, проблему решил по другому.

не надо создавать файл /etc/shutdown.allow

надо сделать следующее

chmod +s /sbin/shutdown

alias poweroff="/sbin/shutdown -h now"

и всё из под пользователя poweroff работает

только мне этот способ не нравится,

и почему-то sudo не внушает доверия

есть другие предложения ???

----------

## kesha

осталось разрешить пользователю

монтировать USB и CDROM

видел где-то пакет mnt

но как без него решить этот вопрос?

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Можешь добавить users в fstab. 

А лучше - 

Собери модуль supermount.

Следуй инструкциям в Documentation/filesystems/supermount (это примерный путь).

----------

## kesha

про fstab не совсем понял,

если группу users в группу fstab ,

то у меня такой нету.

про supermount?

наскока я помню надо патчить ядро 

и выставлять в конфиге kermel ????

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *kesha wrote:*   

> про fstab не совсем понял,
> 
> если группу users в группу fstab ,
> 
> то у меня такой нету.

 

В файл fstab, в параметры устройства добавить users.

```
/dev/hda8 /files reiserfs users,noatime 0 0
```

Чтобы включить supermount - в конфиге ядра

```
File Systems--->Pseudo Filesystems--->Supermount removable media support
```

 сделать модулем.

Прописать модуль в /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-x.y

Отредактировать /etc/fstab по доке /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/supermount.txt.

Вот как у меня:

```
none /mnt/combo supermount dev=/dev/hdb,fs=udf:iso9660,ro,--,iocharset=koi8-r 0 0
```

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

И не используй портежный submount вместо supermount   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kesha

спасибо,

всё заработало

при помощи параметра users

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

И все-таки попробуй supermount.

Это очень удобно

----------

## kesha

наверное мне придется патчить ядро

так как в моем kernel-2.6.5 такого пункта нету

я ставил development-sources

даже доки по указаному тобой пути нету

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Да, действительно, в development-sources supermount нет...

Тогда советую установить gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5

качать придется всего мег-полтора мега патчей gentoo которые:

а) улучшают производительность системы

б) предоставляют supermount

Команда gentoo делает отличные патчи, которые в том числе и покрывают баги канонических ядер.

Как мне кажется, вообще нет никаких причин использовать development-sources вместо gentoo-dev-sources.

Посмотри тут: http://gentoo.org.ua/viewpage.php?iid=19

----------

## kesha

да, спасибо

завтра начну персборку на новое ядро,

я просто всего 2 месяца на gentoo

и про это ядро не знал, а так хотелось 2.6

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Удачи  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Кстати, я тоже около двух месяцев на gentoo. Ставил и до этого, но не получилось все настроить как надо. С горя купил Mandrake. Поюзал с месяц. Потом снова достал диск с gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kesha

я до сих пор настраиваю

у меня нету Х и когда будет не известно,

пользоваться хватает консоли(музон, кино, фото)

осталось только настроить модем. и с глобальной настройкой покончено, можно будет вылизывать систему, а потом может быть идти в Х

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *kesha wrote:*   

> пользоваться хватает консоли(музон, кино, фото)

 

ну ты, блин, крут

----------

## kesha

а ты как изночально в Х сел ?

он у меня есть, даже запускается.

но просто мне интересно сначало 

что бы изначально всё в консоли работало.

а потом в Х просто графические надстройки добавить и всё.

меня одно не устраивает

в консоли пользую fbi

zgv так запустить не смог

жаль потому как в Х у zgv есть надстройка а у fbi нет

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *kesha wrote:*   

> а ты как изночально в Х сел ?

 

конечно  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Digor

 *kesha wrote:*   

> я до сих пор настраиваю
> 
> у меня нету Х и когда будет не известно,
> 
> пользоваться хватает консоли(музон, кино, фото)
> ...

 

А за глаза не боишся и мерцание не мешает

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Digor wrote:*   

>  *kesha wrote:*   я до сих пор настраиваю
> 
> у меня нету Х и когда будет не известно,
> 
> пользоваться хватает консоли(музон, кино, фото)
> ...

 

О каком мерцании речь на 100 гц?

----------

## kesha

на ноутбуке TFT

хоть тресни больше 60 Гц не поднимешь

----------

